
No time to read? Listen instead - hronis
https://voxsnap.com/audiohub/
======
kwamenum86
Direct link to the original article that Voxsnap republished
[https://www.atrium.co/blog/seed-stage-funding-
startups/](https://www.atrium.co/blog/seed-stage-funding-startups/)

~~~
ksec
And it was from 2018, which _may_ be different in today's climate.

~~~
hronis
If you listen to it you'll see it's still pretty accurate

------
hronis
How to Raise a Seed Round is the first under featured. I shared the link to
the whole audio library so you can find a bunch more articles too. I'm the
founder of the startup that Atrium uses to create the audio blogs, the
Audiohub is our repository with content from all our customers.

------
vector_spaces
Is it just me, or did voxsnap disable the back button? If they did, that's so
goddamn obnoxious.

~~~
robd003
Hey man, I'm one of the developers for VoxSnap and wanted to debug the issue
you had. We didn't program anything that would affect the browser history
state so I'm a little confused about the issue you saw. Could you let me know
what browser you're using and the problem you experienced? Thx, robd003

~~~
somebodythere
Also experiencing this on Firefox 69 on Mac 10.12. Pressing back just reloads
the page, with a # at the end of the URL.

~~~
robd003
I'm seeing it too in Firefox 69. Trying to debug and get this fixed as soon as
possible. Thanks for the heads up!

------
burnte
Direct link to the article in the title (as opposed to the home page)
[https://article.voxsnap.com/atrium/seed-stage-funding-
startu...](https://article.voxsnap.com/atrium/seed-stage-funding-startups)

